# Phoenix Suns You Make the Cut



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*2 Marcus Banks G 6-2 200 11/19/1981 Nevada-Las Vegas 3 
10 Leandro Barbosa G 6-3 188 11/28/1982 Brazil 3 
19 Raja Bell G 6-5 210 09/19/1976 Florida International 6 
11 Pat Burke C-F 6-11 250 12/14/1973 Auburn 2 
3 Boris Diaw G 6-8 230 04/16/1982 France 3 
22 James Jones F 6-8 220 10/04/1980 Miami (Fla.) 3 
20 Jumaine Jones F 6-8 230 02/10/1979 Georgia 7 
31 Shawn Marion F 6-7 228 05/07/1978 UNLV 7 
4 Sean Marks F-C 6-10 250 08/23/1975 California 6 
13 Steve Nash G 6-3 195 02/07/1974 Santa Clara 10 
52 Eric Piatkowski G-F 6-7 215 09/30/1970 Nebraska 12 
1 Amare Stoudemire C 6-10 245 11/16/1982 Cypress Creek (Orlando, FL) 4 
40 Kurt Thomas F 6-9 235 10/04/1972 Texas Christian 11 
16 Davin White * 

We are only allowed 12 players on the bench. You have to cut
two guys. Who do you cut?

I'd cut Davin White and Burke. I think Marks is better shooter then Pat.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> *2 Marcus Banks G 6-2 200 11/19/1981 Nevada-Las Vegas 3
> 10 Leandro Barbosa G 6-3 188 11/28/1982 Brazil 3
> 19 Raja Bell G 6-5 210 09/19/1976 Florida International 6
> 11 Pat Burke C-F 6-11 250 12/14/1973 Auburn 2
> ...


yeah, id take Marks over Burke. At this point, Burke's got nothing and Marks at least has a ring :biggrin: 

definately cutting pat and this no name davin white


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Marion and Barbosa then Clippers pick them up with 5 year minumum contracts .

But seriously, Burke and White like already s tated


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We can't cut God.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> We can't cut God.


YouTube is down right now or I'd totally link the video of Pat Burke bombing it from deep.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> YouTube is down right now or I'd totally link the video of Pat Burke bombing it from deep.


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzBdN-SbGT4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzBdN-SbGT4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

OOOOO YEH


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

Ouch! I'm keeping Burke and White is busting his as* to make the team and has been a feel good story for the Suns...

I would cut White and Marks...


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Nope! Me and Davin go way back. He stays. Bye Marks and Piatkowski


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> *2 Marcus Banks G 6-2 200 11/19/1981 Nevada-Las Vegas 3
> 10 Leandro Barbosa G 6-3 188 11/28/1982 Brazil 3
> 19 Raja Bell G 6-5 210 09/19/1976 Florida International 6
> 11 Pat Burke C-F 6-11 250 12/14/1973 Auburn 2
> ...


I cut Davin White and Pat (GOD) Burke.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I cut White and Marks. Even though Burke sucks on the court, he is a very good friend to Leandro. If you watch any casual Suns videos it's usually the two of them hanging out together. If Marks is going to play as much as Burke anyways, then I take Burke even though I definitely like Marks better as a player.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I cut White and Marks. Even though Burke sucks on the court, he is a very good friend to Leandro. If you watch any casual Suns videos it's usually the two of them hanging out together. If Marks is going to play as much as Burke anyways, then I take Burke even though I definitely like Marks better as a player.


We can't get rid of God. God is good for chemistry, and he does magic tricks and stuff.

It's true!

Also, he has range out to 28 feet. 28 feet is rather far.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Marks and White.


----------

